# صور للأنبا كاراس.......



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2010)

*صور للأنبا كاراس.......
بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا جميعاً
آمين












**



*​*
م ن ق و ل


*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يوليو 2010)

صور جميله

بركته تكون معانا

شكرا ليك*​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> صور جميله
> 
> بركته تكون معانا
> 
> شكرا ليك


آميييييييييين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*صلواته تكون معنا امين*
*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## hanysabry (8 يوليو 2010)

بركة صلواته تكون مع الجميع


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (8 يوليو 2010)

صور جميله جداااااااااااااااااا



بركة صلواته تكون مع الجميع

مرسي ليك يسوع يباركك


----------

